# Paul Daley issues statement about the infamous cheap shot.



## IndependentMOFO (Feb 23, 2009)

http://blogs.telegraph.co.uk/sport/...ues-fulsome-apology-to-koscheck-ufc-and-fans/



> British welterweight mixed martial artist Paul Daley has put out an apology to Josh Koscheck, the UFC, and MMA fans after throwing a punch at his opponent after their three-round contest was over on Saturday night in Montreal.
> 
> Dana White, the UFC president, had reacted immediately after the event that Daley would be cut from the UFC roster following his actions. Daley flew back to the UK, five hours after the event. After landing in the UK, he put out this statement.
> 
> ...


----------



## joshua7789 (Apr 25, 2009)

Whatever dude. Took a little to long and this response seems way to pc for my taste. I would have preferred honesty instead of the same shit every public figure says when they screw up, but hey, I guess he has to say the right things for his career.


----------



## TheCleeM (Jul 9, 2008)

that's a good apology. unfortunate he made such a big mistake.


----------



## xRoxaz (May 6, 2010)

more lols for Koscheck, that dude seriously rides on luck beats Daley provokes him to be eventually kicked out of the UFC and gets a title shot what a night for him


----------



## Can.Opener (Apr 8, 2009)

In other words I'm too transparent to make any sort of real apology and got the crack PR team to pump out a generic statement.

Exposed, humiliated and disgraced.

gl fighting cans in strikeforce buddy.


----------



## KittenStrangler (Mar 26, 2010)

That was one of the fakest apologies I've ever read. Sounded nothing like Daley.


----------



## xRoxaz (May 6, 2010)

Lol I like how Dan Mirgliotta grabs Daley by the neck and turns him around twice after the punch


----------



## DangerDanger (Sep 11, 2009)

is there really any other appropriate apology?

"im sorry but koscheck is still a douche" 

is that more appropriate?


----------



## JohnnyCrisp22 (Oct 26, 2009)

joshua7789 said:


> Whatever dude. Took a little to long and this response seems way to pc for my taste. I would have preferred honesty instead of the same shit every public figure says when they screw up, but hey, I guess he has to say the right things for his career.


What would you have considered "honesty" in this situation?

I know it sounds like a typical apology but what other reasoning would you expect him to give here?

I seriously doubt that Daley would have done that had Koscheck not faked the knee and had he not taunted him after the fight was clearly over.

Obviously Daley was completely out of line and should be severely punished for it so I'm not defending his actions - but his apology seems reasonable.

I don't like Daley or Koscheck but I don't think Daley is AS big of a dickhead as people think.

If you actually watch the stuff leading up to the fight you can see that Daley most likely said the things he did in the interviews just to hype the fight up. (I think he actually specifically admitted that)

In the press conference he admitted he has nothing against Koscheck - he even told him that he "loves his hair"... At the weigh ins you can see that after the staredown Daley went to sort of high five/shake his hand but Koscheck turned his back... Even at the start of the fight Daley kind of looks down to see if Josh will touch gloves with him but he turns his back again...

I dunno, just some thoughts. It's hard to to separate the hype from reality.


----------



## ptw (Aug 13, 2009)

This is exactly what he should have said to Dana White when he asked him wtf was up with him. 

I think he's truly sorry, and deserves a second chance. Obviously he should get suspended for his actions, but cut from the UFC and permanently banned is really harsh; this is his career after all. He's young, has great potential, and he still has a long time ahead of him, the UFC is the future of MMA and to cut him permanently and ruin his career like that is just...it's just unfair if you ask me. 

I don't like the guy for what he did, but it just doesn't seem fair. 

Hopefully someone uses this on DW:


----------



## KillingRoad89 (Jul 28, 2009)

Maybe if he learned some takedown defense this wouldn't of happened.


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

very reasonable apology imo.


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

That's a sincere apology. As bad as it sounds I feel for Daley. Homeboy is laying on top of him doing nothing, then rubs it in by whispering shit into his ear. Fawk that's some punk shit...but yah it could be deemed as a b**** move to cheap shot em as well. But imagine your worst mortal enemy winning and talking shit then you have what we call the Frank Mir syndrome. If I were Paul I would have met him at the after party and rumble there...lolz! 

I dislike Koscheck. He's a cheap winner who's not a martial artist in my mind. He lost to Paulo Thiago...why the hell does he get a shot. Beat Jon Fitch and Paulo first. 

Guess the UFC wants to ride the wave right now cuz he's the blacksheep.


----------



## JohnnyCrisp22 (Oct 26, 2009)

ptw said:


> Obviously he should get suspended for his actions, but cut from the UFC and permanently banned is really harsh; this is his career after all.


I agree. My jaw hit the floor when I saw that sucker punch and he should definitely be given a severe punishment for it... But banned for life? I dunno man... I don't like him but I actually do feel bad for him.

He was completely out of line and should have controlled his emotions, but I don't think we should be so quick to judge. We don't know what's going on in his head. We don't know what it feels like to put in months of intense training for a fight where there was so much on the line, get completely dominated and then have your opponent ridicule you after he's already won. (Especially a douchebag like Koscheck)

Daley should be given a harsh punishment, yes. But a lifetime ban seems extreme to me, and I'm pretty sure he'd legitemately learn from this and never do anything like it again.


----------



## Can.Opener (Apr 8, 2009)

I'm amazed people would support a second chance or ackowledge an apology.

I've been training and fighting in Zen Do Kai & Muay Thai for over 10 years and if anyone fighting from one of our Dojo's pulled that shit there is just nothing someone could say or do to redeem themsevles.

Paul Daley is a bitch.


----------



## TheNinja (Dec 10, 2008)

All for nothing...He's not coming back, and that's a good thing:thumbsup:


----------



## machidaisgod (Aug 14, 2009)

Can.Opener said:


> I'm amazed people would support a second chance or ackowledge an apology.
> 
> I've been training and fighting in Zen Do Kai & Muay Thai for over 10 years and if anyone fighting from one of our Dojo's pulled that shit there is just nothing someone could say or do to redeem themsevles.
> 
> Paul Daley is a bitch.


This, and I would put [email protected] in front bitch. An absolute disgrace. Losing is ok, but what he did is unforgivable.


----------



## Mocacho (Jan 2, 2008)

These aren't guys from the same dojo. When you train together your like family. These guys don't like each other at all. Get off your high horse actin like you never did something you regret. Shit happens in the heat of the moment. It was out of line but not inexcusable. Shit happens. Punish him accordingly and get over it. Lifetime ban is way overboard. A hefty fine is much more suitable.


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

I think part of the reason Dana wants him gone is the ridiculous lie he told when Dana confronted him after the fact:

http://www.nesn.com/2010/05/paul-da...-suckerpunching-josh-koscheck-in-ufc-113.html



> Daley, a British fighter, claims he didn't hear the bell. White, a former Boston resident and Manchester, Conn. native, isn't buying it.
> 
> "When I went in there and talked to him after the fight he said 'I didn't hear the bell.' That's what he said to me. That won't be tolerated."


----------



## Mocacho (Jan 2, 2008)

unforgivable?? your out of your mind. Have you ever been in a fight? Not a sparring match but an actual fight.


----------



## Sousa (Jun 16, 2007)

I don't buy it one bit. Dude hates Koscheck and talked more shit than Kos did. Not to mention he brought a photoshopped photo of Koscheck at the pre-fight press conferences talking smack about him and yet people feel bad for Daley and hate on Koscheck?jeeeeze people are easy to fool


----------



## joe davola (Feb 10, 2010)

apparently kos said he hopes daley gets another shot
http://espn.go.com/video/clip?id=5174903

don't know what time it's at but someone on another forum posted it


----------



## Mirage445 (Dec 20, 2006)

Maybe we'll get to see Semtex vs Diaz. 

Hell, maybe Scott Smith can try for another huge upset.


----------



## Can.Opener (Apr 8, 2009)

Mocacho said:


> unforgivable?? your out of your mind. Have you ever been in a fight? Not a sparring match but an actual fight.


Many, but its hard to have credibility on an internet forum so we'll just leave it there and not derail the thread into a pissing contest.

The reason I mentioned any personal background is to give some perspective on why I think what he did is so disgraceful and have zero sympathy.


----------



## M_D (Apr 8, 2007)

dont care for an apology honestly, just want him to disappear from the sport and hope i never hear his name associated with mma again. he can have his pc guys write up a thousand apologies for all i care he is no longer a fighter for the sport of mma in my book no matter what org he fights for next, if any will take him.


----------



## leifdawg (Jan 1, 2008)

Mocacho said:


> These aren't guys from the same dojo. When you train together your like family. These guys don't like each other at all. Get off your high horse actin like you never did something you regret. Shit happens in the heat of the moment. It was out of line but not inexcusable. Shit happens. Punish him accordingly and get over it. Lifetime ban is way overboard. A hefty fine is much more suitable.


Yep shit happens. But in the real world we have to deal with the consequenses of our mistakes.

It's a shame that no one was around to backup my story, but right after it happened I exclaimed several times that he would never fight in the UFC again


----------



## Mocacho (Jan 2, 2008)

Can.Opener said:


> Many, but its hard to have credibility on an internet forum so we'll just leave it there and not derail the thread into a pissing contest.
> 
> The reason I mentioned any personal background is to give some perspective on why I think what he did is so disgraceful and have zero sympathy.


The post you replied to was meant to be directed to machidaisgod. I agree though that it was very disgraceful and he should be punished and ashamed of what he did. But I don't believe the punishment fits the crime. But I guess i'm just a sympathetic kind of guy?


----------



## Couchwarrior (Jul 13, 2007)

I think many people are more forgiving about this just because of the fact that Kos was the one he punched. Imagine if he had done the same to GSP...

Anyway, there were a bunch of rules broken in this fights on both sides:

Daley:
_2. Eye gouging of any kind. _ (Reportedly, I didn't see it)
_15. Kneeing the head of a grounded opponent. _ (Attepted, but missed)
_27. Attacking an opponent after the bell has sounded the end of the period of unarmed combat. _

Koscheck:
_24. Using abusive language in the ring or fenced area._
_29. Timidity, including, without limitation, avoiding contact with an opponent, intentionally or consistently dropping the mouthpiece or *faking an injury*. _

I don't know yet what to think about Daley's punishment, but I don't think Kos should be rewarded for this fight either.


----------



## kujo45 (Apr 21, 2008)

I was recently sucker punched; so I find it pretty amazing people are defending daley here. 

its about the most ***** ass, cowardly thing you could possibly do as a male adult.


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

couch,

the former fouls are much more egregious than the latter fouls, and for that matter the latter fouls aren't well-proven.


----------



## Mocacho (Jan 2, 2008)

kujo45 said:


> I was recently sucker punched; so I find it pretty amazing people are defending daley here.
> 
> its about the most ***** ass, cowardly thing you could possibly do as a male adult.


Were you talking shit to the guy and did you blatantly cheat in a sporting event against this guy?


----------



## N1™ (Apr 8, 2007)

the apology was meh, but what could you expect when he really wasnt sorry. as others has stated it was " im sorry BUT "


in the end it doesnt matter,most of the top ufc WWs gsp/kos/fitch are all wrestlers and we all saw how horrid daley was on the ground so hed get cut eventually anywho


----------



## Mckeever (Apr 26, 2009)

Couchwarrior said:


> I think many people are more forgiving about this just because of the fact that Kos was the one he punched. Imagine if he had done the same to GSP...
> 
> Anyway, there were a bunch of rules broken in this fights on both sides:
> 
> ...


Daley has nothing but respect for GSP and has said this in interview. GSP wouldnt ever dream of talking shit in some ones ear whilst laying on top of them like koscheck, so that scenario would never ever happen.

Also, there was NO eye gauging. Kos is chatting complete rubbish here and i cant believe some people are actually believing this trash.

Dana White, i dont really know what to make of the man, he seems like a very sly character. He squeezes every bit of money out of kimbo then boots him out after his first loss. He immediately boots out Paul Daley after his actions but does nothing about Nate Diaz' actions when he was kicking the shit (literally kicking a downed man) in a full on brawl inside another cage. Yes it was another organisation, but Dana says; "There is no place for What Paul Daley did in this sport", then why not boot Diaz out? What he did was even worse. Hes a hypocritical, sly, greedy man who has screwed over a lot of fighters to get where he is today. Im a strong believer in karma and sooner or later he will get whats coming to him further down the road.


----------



## Zajebisty (May 4, 2010)

Seemed like a fine apology to me, although what he did was inexcusible.

Koschek is a grade A tool - lets see if he can fake an injury 3 fights in a row. The guy is a scumbag, I also believe he intentioally poked Andrew Johnson in the eye in their last fight. Lets hope GSP beats him up bad.


----------



## T.Bone (Oct 15, 2008)

It's really frustrating that it's come to this. 

If he'd just taken it like a man he would've gained a lot of respect and he probably would've come off looking like the good guy. 

I think being released was a bit harsh (compared to Palhares 90 day suspension) but at the same time he had to be made an example of.


----------



## dvddanny (Feb 4, 2007)

T.Bone said:


> It's really frustrating that it's come to this.
> 
> If he'd just taken it like a man he would've gained a lot of respect and he probably would've come off looking like the good guy.
> 
> I think being released was a bit harsh (compared to Palhares 90 day suspension) but at the same time he had to be made an example of.


I think there are two different things, its very easy to argue that palhares maybe was too pumped up from the fight and didn't feel the tap nor noticed the ref right away.

With Daley, he knew damn right the fight was over and he knew damn right he just lost the fight, he then proceeds to walk around the ref, walk up behind a guy and sucker punch him.



Mocacho said:


> Were you talking shit to the guy and did you blatantly cheat in a sporting event against this guy?


Why does that even remotely matter? I'm sorry but I look at sucker punching another man is the same as punching a women. Both are done because you are to ***** to fight like a man.


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

He originally said he didn't hear the bell and didn't know the fight was over.......so......yeah......


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

O man! Listen to some of you!​ 
eg : Good riddence to Daley. Doesnt deserve to ever fight in UFC again. A sucker punch is the lowest form of doucherry in the known universe.... etc​ 
Yea right.​ 
Need I remind you lot that Gilbert Yvel knocked a *referee* the feck out! The fecking Ref for fecks sake!! and wheres he fighting now? Thats right... the UFC.​ 
Dana is full of shit. Hes not alone...​


----------



## lvkyle (Sep 7, 2008)

Mckeever said:


> Dana White, i dont really know what to make of the man, he seems like a very sly character. He squeezes every bit of money out of kimbo then boots him out after his first loss. He immediately boots out Paul Daley after his actions but does nothing about Nate Diaz' actions when he was kicking the shit (literally kicking a downed man) in a full on brawl inside another cage. Yes it was another organisation, but Dana says; "There is no place for What Paul Daley did in this sport", then why not boot Diaz out? What he did was even worse. Hes a hypocritical, sly, greedy man who has screwed over a lot of fighters to get where he is today. Im a strong believer in karma and sooner or later he will get whats coming to him further down the road.



I've met Dana White personally so I can say without a doubt he is nothing how you paint him. The man gives away 100 dollar bills like nothing as tips, gives away countless tickets and is very approachable and cool.

IF you don't believe me look him up on youtube and twitter the man gives shit away left and right.

People like you need to shut their ignorant mouth when they talk shit about white, you know nothing about the man, and if karma is real he should be way higher on the good receiving end of it than a person like you ever will.

Paul Daley did the ultimate bitch move and deserves to be made an example of...


----------



## T.Bone (Oct 15, 2008)

dvddanny said:


> I think there are two different things, its very easy to argue that palhares maybe was too pumped up from the fight and didn't feel the tap nor noticed the ref right away.
> 
> With Daley, he knew damn right the fight was over and he knew damn right he just lost the fight, he then proceeds to walk around the ref, walk up behind a guy and sucker punch him.


I know the situation is completely different and probably looked worse but Palhares could've seriously injured Drwal and probably would've if the ref hadn't jumped in. 

Don't get me wrong both cases were inexcusable but I just think 90 days for Palhares is a bit lenient in comparison to Daley.


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

Mocacho said:


> Were you talking shit to the guy and did you blatantly cheat in a sporting event against this guy?


So if he did do that it's okay that he was sucked punched? Yeah that makes sense.....:sarcastic12:



Couchwarrior said:


> I think many people are more forgiving about this just because of the fact that Kos was the one he punched. Imagine if he had done the same to GSP...
> 
> Anyway, there were a bunch of rules broken in this fights on both sides:
> 
> ...


They were both jawing at the end there, so you can include that for both of them....


----------



## Mckeever (Apr 26, 2009)

Daley didnt deserve a life ban from the UFC, he should of had a thourough, well thought out punishment issued from dana white, but not booted out. Why not boot out nate diaz?

On the palhares situation, i believe he actually has a history of holding on to the submission after the referee intervines in past fights.


----------



## joe davola (Feb 10, 2010)

the reason why dana banned him is because he asked if still wanted to fight in the ufc and he just shrugged his shoulders


----------



## Diokhan (Jul 8, 2008)

I would have preferreed a video apology more. That stuff doesn't sound like Daley at all.


----------



## T.Bone (Oct 15, 2008)

joe davola said:


> the reason why dana banned him is because he asked if still wanted to fight in the ufc and he just shrugged his shoulders


No, he said himself he would've done the same had Daley been more apologetic, that just made it all the easier.


----------



## DJ Syko (Jan 6, 2008)

I hope that Daley does fight in the UFC again, I wanna see Daley v Alves. The punch that he threw didnt even really hit him, he hit Koscheck's hand, not that makes any difference really.


----------



## Risto (Oct 11, 2006)

IndependentMOFO said:


> http://blogs.telegraph.co.uk/sport/...ues-fulsome-apology-to-koscheck-ufc-and-fans/


Yeah, right... Daley is nowhere near that articulate - the statement was obviously written for him by his management, who will now have less money to count. Pathetic.


----------



## jcal (Oct 15, 2006)

Can.Opener said:


> In other words I'm too transparent to make any sort of real apology *and got the crack PR team to pump out a generic statement.*Exposed, humiliated and disgraced.
> 
> gl fighting cans in strikeforce buddy.



For sure!


----------



## The Answer (Apr 13, 2010)

Whatever dude.. Whatever. Good luck somewhere else, douche :thumbsdown:


----------



## starbug (Sep 9, 2007)

So what do you want the guy to say? He fucked up, god knows he regrets it now, he must be gutted, not only did he lose the fight but he gets kicked from the ufc. 

If he was to come out and say " I'm sorry, but kos is still a bitch", would you accept it then? Nothing he can do or say now will make any difference, but atleast he had the bollocks to issue an apology, and lets not forget, kos is fake anyway, the way he pretended he got hit with that knee, the bloke is a disgrace.


----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)

The breakdown of what happened seems completely legitimate to me but I think he is sorry about the result a lot more so than the action. Whatever though, it isn't like he has to apologize to any of us we aren't the ones he tried to sucker punch or the company he embarrassed.


----------



## robnet77 (Nov 15, 2009)

Mckeever said:


> Daley didnt deserve a life ban from the UFC, he should of had a thourough, well thought out punishment issued from dana white, but not booted out. Why not boot out nate diaz?


well what Dana said in the interview post fight explains pretty well why he kicked Daley out of the UFC, not only did the fighter hit his opponent that way, he then talked to Dana like he didn't give a damn of the whole thing, after all the UFC is what it is today because they worked hard to get rid of the shadows around what was considered to be a brutal sport first, then a make-believe competition like wrestling, and they still have continuous troubles with wrong decisions on fights and everything.

I guess Dana is more than willing to sacrifice a pawn to get where he wants to go, he can't make everybody happy all the time...


----------



## morninglightmt (Sep 7, 2008)

sounds like "im sorry, not going to make any excuses...BUT" :sarcastic12:


----------



## IllegalLegKick (Apr 13, 2010)

I'm glad to see atleast some people giving him a second chance now.


----------



## suniis (Mar 30, 2010)

HexRei said:


> im shocked to see that you're from manchester, just shocked


lol


----------



## leifdawg (Jan 1, 2008)

I'm definitely not a big fan of the Diaz brothers, but in Nate's defense he didn't throw the first punch in that brawl. He was put in a situation where all his friend were around him brawling. At that point he has really only 3 options. Just stand there and probably get knocked in the jaw, start swinging, or start running.


----------



## Leed (Jan 3, 2010)

So, you hit him because you were frustrated.. Wait.. wasn't it because you didn't hear the bell? :confused02:


----------



## pipe (Jun 15, 2008)

I would love to know what the were saying to each other on the floor.


----------



## Powers (May 10, 2010)

I wonder if this means Dana will take back his words & give the guy another chance. Alves Vs Daley would'nt been pure explosion...Lytle Vs Daley, man a lot of match ups for this guy in that division but too bad if he's really gone...


----------



## tripster (Jun 5, 2006)

It is always easier to beg for forgiveness than ask for permission. In other words, Daley can come back with a nice, well-said apology but he has been punished for his reaction to the heat of the moment. These guys need to be held accountable and need to realize that they are in a sport and not a cock-fight. Act with respect toward your apponent at all times. With that thought, Koscheck is no saint either. I was at the fight and he was a real ass the whole time. He faked being hurt with the Daley knee and then rubbed it in Daley's face in the dying seconds of the fight. Then when the fans booed his win he shot back with a Penguins win over the Habs. As he exited the ring he got beer cups thrown at him. I like him as a fighter but he pretty much exemplifies the melodramatic MMA fighter unable to contain and control his emotions.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

It is good to hear him finally comment on the situation. I think that it was legit, I mean he told us why he did it and then went on to admit that it still wasn't an excuse. It may not sound like normal Paul Daley, but getting kicked out of the UFC can humble someone.


----------



## Grotty (Jul 21, 2006)

Maybe Daley should have gone a mad drive through a populated area, caused havoc, get arrested, bring MMA into dispute and had his arse kissed by Dana.
Damn im all for him suspened or even kicked out of the UFC but surely this smacks a little bit of double standards.
Koscheck is a whiny play actor


----------



## Sekou (Oct 25, 2008)

if Dana invites Junie Browning or "War Machine" back....then he will be a racist, double standard, snipped foreskin head a$$hole :thumb02:


----------



## JMONEY (Sep 19, 2006)

I believe in reasonable second chances, and I think Daley deserves one. Give him a 90-180 day suspension but let him back. Yes, there's no real excuse for his actions, but damn if he wasn't provoked (IMHO). I think he is actually a good guy that wouldn't pull that kind of crap with anyone worthy of respect.


----------



## M_D (Apr 8, 2007)

JMONEY said:


> I believe in reasonable second chances, and I think Daley deserves one. Give him a 90-180 day suspension but let him back. Yes, there's no real excuse for his actions, but damn if he wasn't provoked (IMHO). I think he is actually a good guy that wouldn't pull that kind of crap with anyone worthy of respect.


90 to 180 days? heck he will get worse then that from the athletic commission


----------



## suniis (Mar 30, 2010)

Sekou said:


> if Dana invites Junie Browning or "War Machine" back....then he will be a racist, double standard, snipped foreskin head a$$hole :thumb02:


I wasn't aware of what happened to War Machine...so I looked it up:
http://prommanow.com/index.php/2010...achine-busted-for-assault-with-deadly-weapon/

"Since leaving the UFC he has continued to fight in smaller organizations, and started working in the adult film industry."

LMAO!!


----------



## JonCR96Z (Sep 16, 2009)

HitOrGetHit said:


> It is good to hear him finally comment on the situation. I think that it was legit, I mean he told us why he did it and then went on to admit that it still wasn't an excuse. It may not sound like normal Paul Daley, but getting kicked out of the UFC can humble someone.


That's just retarded. I guess you fell for it like everybody else in here too. 

I would say the same thing if it were me, but would I really mean it? Hell no. He screwed up royally, now he wants to cover his ass and get back in the UFC, but it might be a little late for that.


----------



## Sekou (Oct 25, 2008)

suniis said:


> I wasn't aware of what happened to War Machine...so I looked it up:
> http://prommanow.com/index.php/2010...achine-busted-for-assault-with-deadly-weapon/
> 
> "Since leaving the UFC he has continued to fight in smaller organizations, and started working in the adult film industry."
> ...


 he got arrested in San Diego in March for punching a businessman after he was confronted abut making a pass at the mans wife at a beachside bar....he also spit on the police and spit muscus on the bouncer:thumbsdown:


----------



## TraMaI (Dec 10, 2007)

Seems someone wrote a speech for him... I'd rather he said this in his own words and then maybe I'd loosen up on the criticizing of him but not after this cookie cutter shit. 


Also, the knee landed, Kos was bleeding where it hit after the knee and he had a big red knot on his forehead during his interview with MMA Live afterwards. It didn't land MUCH but it landed.


----------



## morninglightmt (Sep 7, 2008)

TraMaI said:


> Seems someone wrote a speech for him... I'd rather he said this in his own words and then maybe I'd loosen up on the criticizing of him but not after this cookie cutter shit.
> 
> 
> Also, the knee landed, Kos was bleeding where it hit after the knee and he had a big red knot on his forehead during his interview with MMA Live afterwards. It didn't land MUCH but it landed.


it's getting really annoying all the people saying he was "faking". embellished, maybe but we'll never know because we werent in the ring and it wasnt any of our heads that got hit with the knee. it may not have been a full on knee to his jaw but even a glancing knee to the head can still do a lot of damage and be very disorienting. and a glancing knee to the head of a downed opponent is just as much a foul as one that hit him right on the nose.


----------



## xgarrettxvx (Jan 2, 2010)

suniis said:


> I wasn't aware of what happened to War Machine...so I looked it up:
> http://prommanow.com/index.php/2010...achine-busted-for-assault-with-deadly-weapon/
> 
> "Since leaving the UFC he has continued to fight in smaller organizations, and started working in the adult film industry."
> ...


rofl, saw it first hand!


----------



## buddyface (Oct 9, 2008)

Soojooko said:


> O man! Listen to some of you!​
> eg : Good riddence to Daley. Doesnt deserve to ever fight in UFC again. A sucker punch is the lowest form of doucherry in the known universe.... etc​
> Yea right.​
> Need I remind you lot that Gilbert Yvel knocked a *referee* the feck out! The fecking Ref for fecks sake!! and wheres he fighting now? Thats right... the UFC.​
> Dana is full of shit. Hes not alone...​


I agree that if Daley is out, and never allowed back in this will be another double standard in the UFC. Either way the place I watched the card at let out what could almost be called a gasp when he threw that punch after the bell. It was really poor judgment and needed to be addressed in this manner. Collective and/or individual memory is short and selective, if he keeps winning out side the the UFC they'll bring him back.


----------



## suniis (Mar 30, 2010)

buddyface said:


> I agree that if Daley is out, and never allowed back in this will be another double standard in the UFC. Either way the place I watched the card at let out what could almost be called a gasp when he threw that punch after the bell. It was really poor judgment and needed to be addressed in this manner. Collective and/or individual memory is short and selective, if he keeps winning out side the the UFC they'll bring him back.


I don't really know if the punishment fits the crime...
However I do know that if Daley is that good, time heals all wounds...and can change people's minds (even Dana's).

I wouldn't discard a return in a couple of years depending on how the UFC and Daley are doing...

It's not like Dana's word is final and like he has never changed his mind, or given a fighter who he had a fallout with a second chance.


----------



## Spec0688 (Sep 9, 2007)

Renato Sobral - Look him up and read what he did and what happened to him, he is no longer in the UFC and has not even gotten a call from the UFC. He was the champ in SF till Moussasi beat him incase you wanted to know.

Maybe after reading/watching this, you will know the UFC stands behind what they say, Sobral and Daley are never coming back.


----------



## dvddanny (Feb 4, 2007)

T.Bone said:


> I know the situation is completely different and probably looked worse but Palhares could've seriously injured Drwal and probably would've if the ref hadn't jumped in.
> 
> Don't get me wrong both cases were inexcusable but I just think 90 days for Palhares is a bit lenient in comparison to Daley.


Yea don't get me wrong i think palhares could have deserved a bigger punishment but I look at it this way, Where was the intent to injure?

In Palhares case, even though it was sloppy and completely over the top, His intent was just to win the fight, which he did. He might have has an intent to injure but we'll never know that.

In Daley's case, his intent wasn't to win the fight at all, it was to injure/hurt Koshcheck, thats it, nothing more then that, and it's impossible to argue otherwise.

On a side note (not directed at you T.Bone), I don't know where this double standard business is coming from, as many have brought up, Renato Sobral was a LHW contender and pulled his crap, which isn't even as bad as what Daley did IMHO, and still got kicked out of the UFC and as of now has yet to return. Daley's punishent is VERY fitting in how the UFC has handled cases for gross negligence of fighter safety.


----------



## leifdawg (Jan 1, 2008)

I wonder what would have happened to BJ if him and Pulver hadn't. hugged it out immediately after BJ held the choke a little long.


----------



## suniis (Mar 30, 2010)

Spec0688 said:


> Renato Sobral - Look him up and read what he did and what happened to him, he is no longer in the UFC and has not even gotten a call from the UFC. He was the champ in SF till Moussasi beat him incase you wanted to know.
> 
> Maybe after reading/watching this, you will know the UFC stands behind what they say, Sobral and Daley are never coming back.


From what I read here: http://www.buddytv.com/articles/ufc/renato-sobral-released-from-uf-10282.aspx

and you'll correct it if it's exagerated or whatever...but I think the 2 situations are different...

Sobral didn't show any remorse after the fact, on the contrary...


----------



## Mckeever (Apr 26, 2009)

dvddanny said:


> Yea don't get me wrong i think palhares could have deserved a bigger punishment but I look at it this way, Where was the intent to injure?
> 
> In Palhares case, even though it was sloppy and completely over the top, His intent was just to win the fight, which he did. He might have has an intent to injure but we'll never know that.
> 
> ...


Palhares had every intent to injure. Look at some of his past fights, he makes a habit of holding onto submissions way after the referee steps in. People like him are the true scum of the mma world, he should be banned from mma period. I can imagine him joking to his friends after fights, bragging about breaking guys ankles and legs after holding onto the sub, trash.


----------



## funkyboogalooo (Jan 28, 2009)

Just looking for a vid of the Sobral/Heath choke but can't find one. Anyone know where I can see it?
Thanks
Mike


----------



## TraMaI (Dec 10, 2007)

morninglightmt said:


> it's getting really annoying all the people saying he was "faking". embellished, maybe but we'll never know because we werent in the ring and it wasnt any of our heads that got hit with the knee. it may not have been a full on knee to his jaw but even a glancing knee to the head can still do a lot of damage and be very disorienting. and a glancing knee to the head of a downed opponent is just as much a foul as one that hit him right on the nose.


You're damn right, man. A glancing knee is still a knee. I know he played it up a lot but it didn't NOT land. FFS you can see his hair move and everything in the replay and I was watching it in horribly low definition! Lol. 

My point is, Did he Embellish it? Hell yes but a knee is a knee and that point should've been taken regardless. It wasn't like Kos was getting up or anything he was on BOTH of his knees when Paul threw it.


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

It's pretty obvious that Paul Daley didn't hear the bell..


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

_RIVAL_ said:


> It's pretty obvious that Paul Daley didn't hear the bell..


??????
see, I just can't tell when people are being sarcastic.

I hope one day we find out what Kos said. I'm betting it was something like "you're right I am a dick and I just fucked you bitch" we should have a contest to see who guesses right. Eventually Daley will tell.
ahh... I get it . He heard the horn


----------



## Mckeever (Apr 26, 2009)

oldfan said:


> ??????
> see, I just can't tell when people are being sarcastic.
> 
> I hope one day we find out what Kos said. I'm betting it was something like "you're right I am a dick and I just fucked you bitch" we should have a contest to see who guesses right. Eventually Daley will tell.


If you cant detect the sarcasm in his post then you need to re-evaluate your sense of humour.

On the mma live post fight show, they had koscheck on and rashad evans asked:

"What did you actually say to Daley in his ear, some thing about his moma?!"

Koscheck replied with:

"No, it was worse than that" (smirking)

Im really eager to know what he actually said to Daley, it must of been some thing bad. This all reminds me of the infamous zidane headbutt.


----------



## FLyMiSeZz (May 10, 2010)

I feel Daley may be M.I.A. for a while. But I believe in due time he will bounce back. I'd hate to think a rising, young, talented fighter like Daley, MMA career is over from one sucker punch. On that note, GO KOSCHECK!! I totally had all my cheese on him


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

oldfan said:


> ??????
> see, I just can't tell when people are being sarcastic.
> 
> I hope one day we find out what Kos said. I'm betting it was something like "you're right I am a dick and I just fucked you bitch" we should have a contest to see who guesses right. Eventually Daley will tell.
> ahh... I get it . He heard the horn


Great idea :thumbsup:
Does Daley have any sisters? Kos said that he told Daley something realy bad. Something worst than insulting his mother, something like that....Could it be
"you just got raped b***tch...i bet your sister/mama would have loved it to"....must have been something sexually definitely. And with a hint to one of Daley's family member.

But still, Daley acted stupid. And now he is paying the price for it. Maybe he should have apologizes straight after the fight, to Kos, Dana and the fans and the whole situation would have been another one.


----------



## FrodoFraggins (Oct 25, 2009)

I think Dana will eventually retract his lifetime ban. I think Dana was more than a little pissed that Daley told him that he hadn't heard the bell. Hopefully cooler heads and time will prevail.

I don't think Daley did anything that can't be forgiven in the long run. He'll probably end up in SF and hopefully develop skills and maturity. 

I don't like Daley, but I don't think he's the villain everyone makes him out to be. I think what Henderson did to Bisping is possibly worse.


----------



## Nomale (Apr 22, 2007)

I don't really get the hate Dana gets for cutting him. Dana just see that the potential pr damage for not cutting him isn't worth it, and I have no problem in understanding that. It's not about the right amount of punishment according to the crime or whatever, it's about to minimize the damage to the company's and the sport's image. 

Daley is just an employee who f*cked up too big to be worth saving for the ufc.


----------



## FrodoFraggins (Oct 25, 2009)

Nomale said:


> I don't really get the hate Dana gets for cutting him. Dana just see that the potential pr damage for not cutting him isn't worth it, and I have no problem in understanding that. It's not about the right amount of punishment according to the crime or whatever, it's about to minimize the damage to the company's and the sport's image.
> 
> Daley is just an employee who f*cked up too big to be worth saving for the ufc.


Cutting him is fine, but banning him for life for a reaching sucker punch that couldn't really do damage seems harsh.


----------



## Spec0688 (Sep 9, 2007)

FrodoFraggins said:


> Cutting him is fine, but banning him for life for a reaching sucker punch that couldn't really do damage seems harsh.


Tell that to Babalu Sobral who still hasnt seen even a peak of the UFC since he got cut for holding a sub too long.


----------



## Hawndo (Aug 16, 2009)

Tell that to Gilbert Yvel and Jake Shields, whom commited worse offences (KO-ing a ref and participating in a group beating) but I guess its not about representing this "young and volatile sport" and hindering worldwide acceptance and becoming globally sanctioned but rather, "it's cool so long as it isn't in the UFC."

Daley should have been punished, very severely, but I don't agree with a lifetime ban. Punted, fined and told to earn his place back in the UFC seems alot better.

And for the record Babalu's "he needed to learn respect" excuse was far worse.


----------



## Nomale (Apr 22, 2007)

Hawndo said:


> Tell that to Gilbert Yvel and Jake Shields, whom commited worse offences (KO-ing a ref and participating in a group beating) but I guess its not about representing this "young and volatile sport" and hindering worldwide acceptance and becoming globally sanctioned but rather, "it's cool so long as it isn't in the UFC."
> 
> Daley should have been punished, very severely, but I don't agree with a lifetime ban. Punted, fined and told to earn his place back in the UFC seems alot better.
> 
> And for the record Babalu's "he needed to learn respect" excuse was far worse.


Yeah there's definitely hypocrisy involved. Like when Dana spits out all the well-deserved criticism about the sf beating but then sits and smile with Shields. 

Btw in the previous post I meant that the image of the sport would be a concern for ufc as long as it has consequenses for them, but since they are the biggest player it most often has.


----------



## morninglightmt (Sep 7, 2008)

Hawndo said:


> Tell that to Gilbert Yvel and Jake Shields, whom commited worse offences (KO-ing a ref and participating in a group beating) but I guess its not about representing this "young and volatile sport" and hindering worldwide acceptance and becoming globally sanctioned but rather, "it's cool so long as it isn't in the UFC."
> 
> Daley should have been punished, very severely, but I don't agree with a lifetime ban. Punted, fined and told to earn his place back in the UFC seems alot better.
> 
> And for the record Babalu's "he needed to learn respect" excuse was far worse.


What group beating did Shields take part in exactly?


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

morninglightmt said:


> What group beating did Shields take part in exactly?


Jake Shields threw the first punch in the Strikeforce brawl and then looked like he tried to get further involved but couldn't because he was pulled away.


----------



## FatFreeMilk (Jan 22, 2010)

Silly to cut him for that, Rampage beating on Wandy after the ref had to pull him off was worse as it caused damage and page knew he was in the wrong. Just that it was after the bell Daley's foul seems shocking.


----------



## morninglightmt (Sep 7, 2008)

HitOrGetHit said:


> Jake Shields threw the first punch in the Strikeforce brawl and then looked like he tried to get further involved but couldn't because he was pulled away.


What Shields did was between two guys. There was no way he could have anticipated what happened next and he didn't in fact take part in anything that happened next. Saying he could have or may have or wanted to get in on the action is nothing more than speculation. Fact is he didn't.


----------



## pt447 (Sep 1, 2006)

Written by his lawyer?


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

HitOrGetHit said:


> Jake Shields threw the first punch in the Strikeforce brawl and then looked like he tried to get further involved but couldn't because he was pulled away.


It looked like Jake pushed Miller away from breathin directly down his face...

If Shileds actually threw the first punch I didn't see that. You got a gif?


----------



## Risto (Oct 11, 2006)

_RIVAL_ said:


> It's pretty obvious that Paul Daley didn't hear the bell..


Too preoccupied listening to the voices in his head...???


----------



## Zenhalo (Sep 9, 2006)

Daley was in the wrong- his apology was contrived.


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

*A Message to Paul Daley*


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

_RIVAL_ said:


> It looked like Jake pushed Miller away from breathin directly down his face...
> 
> If Shileds actually threw the first punch I didn't see that. You got a gif?


It looks like everone starts to push him and then Shields hits him here.


----------



## dvddanny (Feb 4, 2007)

Mckeever said:


> Palhares had every intent to injure. Look at some of his past fights, he makes a habit of holding onto submissions way after the referee steps in. People like him are the true scum of the mma world, he should be banned from mma period. I can imagine him joking to his friends after fights, bragging about breaking guys ankles and legs after holding onto the sub, trash.


Yea i'm not a palhares fan at all, I don't think he should be in the UFC right now either but I'm just trying to reason (yea dumb i know) with people why Daley's could be considered worse in the eyes of the sporting community.

That said, the only person who knew if Palhares intented to injure is palhares, I mean i'm pretty sure he did intend to hurt and maim his opponents (the last one and previous ones) but again innocent until proven guilty unfortunately is the case here, as for Daley he just straight up committed, convicted and executed himself (as his UFC career) with that sucker punch.


----------



## Hawndo (Aug 16, 2009)

morninglightmt said:


> *What Shields did was between two guys*. There was no way he could have anticipated what happened next and he didn't in fact take part in anything that happened next. Saying he could have or may have or wanted to get in on the action is nothing more than speculation. *Fact is he didn't*.


Fact is he did, he didn't just try he actually throws a lame sissy punch along with everyone else. Still the intent and action was there.

Back to my point; Daley is clearly in the wrong and I'm not gonna defend his actions, I just wish Dana would show consistency.


----------

